# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կավագործություն/խեցեգործություն

## Firegirl777

Բարև ժողովուրդ ջան
Շատ եմ ուզում կավագործության կամ խեցեգործության արվեստին մոտենալ, սովորել, բայց ինտերնետում փնտրելուց հասկացա որ հիմնականում փոքրերի զարգացման կենտրոններում են միայն այդպիսի խմբակներ:
Եթե տեղյակ եք, կարող եք օգնել գտնել նմանատիպ դասընտացներ կամ խմբակներ մեծերի համար, կամ թեկուզ սեմինարներ
Կանխավ բոլորից շնորհակալություն, անհամբեր սպասում եմ ձեր պատասխաններին

----------


## Մուշու

Լօֆթ զարգացման կենտրոնում կազմակերպում են կավագործության դասընթացներ: Կարող ես հետևել իրենց ֆեյսբուքյան էջին և տեղեկանալ երբ են դասընթացներ ունենում :

----------

